# Reifenbreite Norco Six 08



## Burnhard (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo.
Welche Reifenbreite passt maximal in den Hinterbau des Six von 2008?
Konkrete, passt ein Minion 2.5er, die fallen ja eh n bisschen kleiner aus, oder?


----------



## Indian Summer (19. Oktober 2009)

Alle Six-Fahrer hier im Forum sind also angesprochen. Was fahrt Ihr
für Reifen?

@Burnhard
Was fährst Du jetzt für einen HR-Reifen in Deinem Six?

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (20. Oktober 2009)

zZ 2.35er Minion und der fällt weitaus schmaler aus als der kenda nevegal. Also sollte er eigentlich schon noch ne Nummer größer passen.


----------



## Burnhard (10. Dezember 2009)

Wens interessiert:
Fahre jetzt sogar 2.5er Muddy Marys. Also sollten die 2.5er Minions aufjedenfall passen.


----------



## mac80 (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke


----------



## Female (24. Januar 2010)

2.5er Intense passt, ebenso der 2.5er Wetscream.
Normalerweise war der Swampthing in 2.5 dran, aber der baut sehr schmal (halt auch je nach Felge).

Edit: Ups sorry, war ja nach dem 08er Modell gefragt. Hatte ein 07er.


----------

